
The world split into 7 equal areas of population - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/MaxCRoser/status/993772391200411648
======
personlurking
And the US split up in various ways of equal population:
[https://i.imgur.com/jyHGZhl.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/jyHGZhl.jpg)

I forget where I originally saw this (perhaps Reddit).

~~~
dionidium
On that topic, here's another one my buddy made of an area in the U.S. equal
to the population of NYC:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/57xzkd/also_an_are...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/57xzkd/also_an_area_in_the_us_with_equivalent_population/)

(This is a popular topic on /r/mapporn)

------
mherrmann
I liked this one too: All land masses in our solar system on one map
[https://twitter.com/MaxCRoser/status/993770636441989120](https://twitter.com/MaxCRoser/status/993770636441989120)

~~~
yazr
So even if we colonize the Solar system at x10 (x100?) cost, we are getting x2
x3 resources.

Sad!

~~~
perilunar
No, because we don't colonise the solar system using the surfaces of planets
and moons — we do it by mining asteroids and building giant rotating habitats.
There is enough material in just the asteroids alone to build habitats with a
land area of millions of times the earth.

Look up the work of Gerard K. O'Neill or John S. Lewis for details.

~~~
fallingfrog
Yes to this. Most of the spherical bodies in the solar system are so
inhospitable that making a spinning cylinder full of air is actually much
easier and more useful.

------
mrfusion
I never understood why Russia’s coast land north of China isn’t more
populated? The surrounding areas are so hugely populated and it’s a coast.

~~~
mrfusion
Question for everyone saying it’s cold. It’s the same lattitude as northern
Japan and Oregon or even New York City. Cities up to even Maine or north have
warm water ports. At least by eying it. I figured it wouldn’t be that bad.

~~~
hguant
The East Coast of the US has the advantage an oceanic current cycling warm
water from the Caribbean north, which does a lot of mediate the temperature.
The Russian coast has no such current (as far as I'm aware).

------
jwilk
Direct link to the image:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DcqVV4XWsAAPnGZ.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DcqVV4XWsAAPnGZ.jpg)

------
masmullin
Are Russia + South Pacific + Africa all lumped together, or is my
colourblindness acting up on me again?

~~~
univerio
Russia = purple

SEA = teal

Africa = blue

------
coin
I love the first comment

> Maybe use another map projection?

~~~
LeoPanthera
I agree with him though. Not using an equal area projection when trying to
compare areas is very misleading.

~~~
5555624
Using another projection would confuse the issue for non-map nerds. While
there are problems with the Mercator Projection, it is what most people are
familiar with. For example, showing a projection with Africa sized correctly
with the Americas would confuse a lot of people who would think the underlying
map was wrong.

------
alphydan
for us colourblinds, North America, South America, Australia and Greenland are
one group. But I assume they are not.

~~~
grzm
They are all the same color of green.

~~~
alphydan
Thank you for the clarification.

------
JasonFruit
I was amused that one of the first responses was to criticize the projection
he chose. There's one in every crowd.

~~~
pg_bot
Of course, the internet is fantastic for pedantic nitpicking.

While we're on the subject of map projections, I would suggest taking a look
at the Authagraph projection.[0] It preserves the size and shapes of all the
continents while simultaneously giving the viewer vertigo.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authagraph_projection](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authagraph_projection)

~~~
cwmma
Not shape, Brazil and Greenland are both distorted

~~~
freehunter
Yeah that's pretty glaring. Even when the map is centered over Brazil, it's
still super wide. Is Brazil really that wide, or is this just another super-
imperfect projection that wildly distorts the real shape of land?

------
karmakaze
Why is Australia grouped with the Americas and Greenland instead of in
Australasia?

~~~
pc86
Because the whole point of the map is equal population?

~~~
bryanlarsen
The population of Australia is just a rounding error on a map like this. The
map's creator had quite a bit of freedom to put it wherever they wanted. The
divisions on the map follow political and cultural boundaries, so putting
Australia in the same group as Canada is defensible, if arguable.

------
alva
Can't help but look at the density of regions like India and think it will
brew trouble. I wonder what the correlation is between population density and
violence, I imagine quite strong.

~~~
Hasknewbie
There's no correlation: Singapore and HK have some of the highest population
density in the world, and have a low crime rate. Checking the list of
countries by density[1] and then by violent crimes[2] will confirm that. India
is quite violent, but for different reasons.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_populatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_population_density)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intention...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate)

~~~
bilbo0s
In all fairness, back in the old days, you really had to watch your step in
HK. It had more than its fair share of crime. Far more. But this was in the
80's and early 90's.

They had an anti-crime and anti-corruption campaign, and of course there was
the handover. So obviously crime dissipated as a result. But it was really bad
in the old days.

I don't really know much about Singapore. I've never been there. That said, if
crime is low, I'd imagine there were, at least for a time, exceedingly strict
punishments for lawbreakers given the population density.

~~~
Hasknewbie
You are correct about HK (in fact I think the higher crime rate was much older
that just the 80s and dated back to the 50s and mass emigration caused by the
successive troubles in the mainland). I do think it's a great story, as it
demonstrates an administration can completely turn around a police force from
utter corrupt to highly professional in around a decade. In Western countries
where the worldview is often 'static' it's also a good reminder that societies
can change quickly.

And yes in Singapore the laws (and their enforcement) are much more strict.

